# pittsburg style steak



## pierreetmartin (Sep 15, 2006)

How do you prepare and cook a pittsburg steak


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I believe that a "Pittsburgh" steak is the same as black-and-blue: that is, charred on the outside but very, very rare inside.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Read my posts in the following thread. This method has always produced outstanding results for me.
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19018


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh Pittsburgh style! I'll never forget when I had a customer order a NY strip Pittsburgh style but they wanted it done medium!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  
I had to explain to the server what Pittsburgh style was and told them to tell the customer if he didn't know what he was ordering to stop ordering it! 
Trying to impress his date Guess I put the flames of passion out at that table.:chef:


----------

